
Show HN: Ki – Expressive modal macOS automation, inspired by vi(m) - doggo
https://github.com/andweeb/ki
======
doggo
So I've seen other projects that use hjkl hotkeys or whatnot to mimic vim, but
none that comes close to what vim offers in terms of productivity. My intent
from the start has been to adapt what's so great about working in vim to the
desktop environment, and attempt to replicate a similar modal language to
increase productivity through reduced repetition.

I've been using this for about half a year now and use it as a daily driver in
lieu of popular macOS app launchers or productivity apps like
Spotlight/Quicksilver/Afred. Please give it a shot and lemme know what you
think! :)

